# Name of a Piece??



## Birkhall (Nov 10, 2008)

I remember listening to this piece of music years ago to my knowlege its called Staryue Variabilis but im more than likly wrong because iv never been able to find it. 

its used alot in action film adverts or was a couple years ago its has a very dominant vocal section that for most of it can only be described as a falling sound. and if i recall rightly at the end there is a very repetitive brass section that end it all and allows the change from a minor in to major... i think like i say it has been a long time since i listened to it but would really like to hear it again 

Hope some one can help me out.

Cheers Birkhall


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The ever popular O Fortuna?


----------



## Birkhall (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah it Is thank u so much.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

If you want to follow it up, the whole work is called Carmina Burana and is by Carl Orff.


----------

